
Yes, Some Companies Actually Want to Be Regulated - rafaelc
https://www.axios.com/why-some-companies-are-practically-begging-to-be-regulated-e09cd71e-4071-477b-9f8e-464b0f790d79.html
======
mimixco
In general, big companies love regulation because they have the attorneys to
comply with it while their smaller and startup competitors do not. This is why
top tech firms are always happy to volunteer for new regulations. It keeps the
little guys out of the picture.

